# Cottonmouth Classic August 21st



## red1691 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is a copy of there Flyer with Info. and numbers to call! Rocky Comfort Bowhunters has a Great place to shoot! If you have never been, you owe it to yourself to go!


----------



## BMCS (Aug 1, 2010)

This will be a good one


----------



## red1691 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bumped for my Friends!


----------



## red1691 (Aug 7, 2010)

*ttt*

Coming Soon, A Great Place To Shoot!!!!!


----------



## red1691 (Aug 9, 2010)

Who's going to give it a try? It's a great place to shoot!


----------



## BMCS (Aug 9, 2010)

*Address*

How bout a address RED so we can plug it in the ole GPS. Im not missing this one.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 9, 2010)

Wish I could make it. I'll be in Savannah at the Bass Pro that Saturday.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 9, 2010)

*???*



BMCS said:


> How bout a address RED so we can plug it in the ole GPS. Im not missing this one.



Give Greg or Steven a call, I don't know the address! All I remember is turn left by a old gas station and follow the signs!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 10, 2010)

ricky you gonna be there?


----------



## red1691 (Aug 10, 2010)

Not sure just yet, the work thing on Saturdays! If I do it will  maybe be between 12:00 and 1:00....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 10, 2010)

hope to see you there!


----------



## BMCS (Aug 10, 2010)

*Thats Okay*



red1691 said:


> Give Greg or Steven a call, I don't know the address! All I remember is turn left by a old gas station and follow the signs!



Thats okay Red, Thats about all I remember too.   I will just follow the Mccauley bunch maybe we can have another fine Harlem Huddle House Breakfast like we did last year.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Maps.live.com*

maps.live.com its good stuff, from US1 take West 8th Street to Beech Street, turn left onto Beech, than Right on to Nelms Street, follow Nelms till it goes through the gate & through the woods over the Dam to grandma....... wrong song....  and you are there!!!!  I think, if not will all be lost together


----------



## red1691 (Aug 17, 2010)

It's the place to be!!!!! For a Fun filled day!!!!


----------



## Bow chickade 00 (Aug 18, 2010)

fo sho!


----------



## Bow chickade 00 (Aug 18, 2010)

BMCS said:


> Thats okay Red, Thats about all I remember too.   I will just follow the Mccauley bunch maybe we can have another fine Harlem Huddle House Breakfast like we did last year.


----------



## Noxxio (Aug 18, 2010)

Any chance of a real street adress or something to use in google maps for new comers coming from Augusta?

regards

Noxx


----------



## red1691 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Google map*

Click on link below, follow Nelms St. till it ends in the field and you will see the club house. Once you go through the gate at the last house, the rest of the road is dirt through the woods!
Hope this helps!!!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...798,-82.417974&spn=0.013928,0.017982&t=h&z=15


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 19, 2010)

ricky you decided if your goin or not?


----------



## BMCS (Aug 19, 2010)

*Im Ready*



thompsonsz71 said:


> ricky you decided if your goin or not?



Ricky, Ricky, Ricky, Why you so worried about Ricky, hes the least of your problems.  You better worry about ole Masterchief kicking that tail.  Thats right I said it!  

Seriously though,  I spoke with Mr. Greg and he said this is probably the best course they have set up, It ought to be a really good time.  Hope to see a good crowd there.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 19, 2010)

i aint worried about no one mastercheif..... focused on myself and having a good time!


----------



## BMCS (Aug 19, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i aint worried about no one mastercheif..... focused on myself and having a good time!



Just messing with ya lil buddy. And remember I before E except after Y.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hay Dustin, 
It's not lookin good, my hired help went and got tossed in jail yesterday! The way my luck is going this week I'll probably get a stick in my eye!!! O snap I all ready did that!!!!!! Hope all have a good and safe time... Greg and the guys up there all ways have a great shoot.. Hate to miss it, but got to make that $ to support my habbits !!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 19, 2010)

we will shoot em up for ya big man....


----------



## Noxxio (Aug 20, 2010)

Red thanks for posting the directions. found it.

will be seeing you guys Saturday. Look forward to it 

Regards

Noxx


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 21, 2010)

had a blast guys!..... good course


----------



## Noxxio (Aug 22, 2010)

Great shoot. Thanks for putting it on guys. 

Had to leave early. My allergies got really bad.

Hope more traditional recurve shooters showed up after we had to leave 

Anyone know if a results list is floating around anywhere?

Need to see if my buddies who shot compound are full of lies and good stories 

Regards

Noxx


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

haven't heard anything on the results i was the first group and left shortly after we got done. it was my first 3d shoot ever and i had a blast. the course was fun and there were some tricky shots. happy to report i didnt miss a single target but my scoring didnt show how well i shot. hope everyone enjoyed, those are some good guys that put those shoots on in louisville


----------

